# Suspend/Resume on EEE PC 1015 PE



## outpaddling (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm looking for any suggestions for making suspend/resume work on FreeBSD 9.0-BETA3 on an ASUS EEE PC 1015 PE.

It was working on 8.2-RELEASE, with some cosmetic issues which I believe are related to the unfinished state of the intel29 driver.  The graphical console would be somewhat messed up following a resume (following any switch to and back from a virtual terminal, actually), but it would clean up as apps redrew their windows.

Unfortunately, the wireless driver (atheros 9285) has major problems on 8.2.  The atheros driver works great on 9.0-BETA3, but the system freezes on a blank text screen while trying to resume.

I've updated the latest development version of sysutils/desktop-installer to support the EEE PC with no additional manual configuration.  As of now, one can set up a fully functional desktop system on an EEE PC just by running the desktop-installer script after a basic OS installation, and following the on-screen instructions.

Suspend/resume is the last major issue remaining, and I'm out of ideas at the moment.  I've tried everything on http://wiki.freebsd.org/AsusEee.

I'd like to resolve this before submitting the next update for desktop-installer, which I'd love to do in time for 9.0-RELEASE.

As a side note, EasyPeasy (Modified Ubuntu for netbooks) hangs after resuming as well, although it does successfully redraw the X11 console, and can be gracefully shut down by tapping the power button.

Thanks.


----------

